# Free Workshop Sat.27th Oops Alley in Pace, lunch provided.



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

*This Saturday, **Feb. 27th from 9am-12pm* at *Oops Alley in Pace*, The Retirement Planners will be holding a workshop entitled "Passport to Retirement".Lunch will be provided.

We're going to be explaining: Trusts, Powers of Attorney, Wills, Estate-Taxes, Mutual Funds, 401(k)'s, Long-Term Care, Pension Plans, IRA's Stocks, Life Insurance, Bonds, Annuities, and more...

People in general are worried about the current state of the economy. People are concerned with the excessive spending of the government. People want to know how to prepare for the future given the current circumstances in the world. 

*Come learn how to protect your assets!*

*RSVP by calling* (850)*995-1999*

The briefing is an informative, educational, community-service type presentation that we give periodically at no-charge. 

This seminar is for informational purposes only. Securities offered through Cape Securities, Inc., Member FINRA, SIPC, MSRB.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

For anybody interested, I've been to one of the seminars hosted by the Retirement Planers and it was loaded with information! It opened my eyes to what all could be done with my 401k. I really benefited from it!

I recomend anybody who has a 401k or any other form of retirement to attend this seminar...it's only a couple of hours long and they provide a free lunch.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Alot of folks are interested in doing Roth IRA conversions, and a lot of self-employed folks are interested inthe new plans available.

This isan opportunity to get answers to your questions.


----------

